# help! I've been bitten!!



## Avyron (Jun 29, 2010)

Do you think I will loose the arm??









the culprit!

























friendly girl...

























baby boy tenrec...


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

That looks bad, best get to a & e quickly lol,


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

It will need chopping off I'm afraid, oh and you will have to buy them tiny muzzles and hang a warning sign up. Lol

I know how u feel I had one bite me in the face once. She had never bitten befor and I had been claw clipping. She climbed up to my shoulder like she often did so I thought nothing of it untill she reached up and was hanging off my face. It's only the female that's bitten (2 boys 1 girl). She has also bitten my boss (right after bitting me) and has reasontly put on weight and gone very aggressive and ran out of her house to bite a student who was putting there water bowl back in.

Was the one that got you a male or female?


----------



## Avyron (Jun 29, 2010)

shes a female too... I have one male and female who are soppy things (except when the female has babies!) Her three babies, the boy and 1 of the girls as tame, this one is a nipper :lol2::lol2: but she doesnt hang on as well as the adults! My other female is a nipper too at times


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

Must be a female thing, I know I often feel like biting some people.

Ah babies, your lucky been hoping for babies for the last 2 years, We're hoping the female at work is pregnant.


----------



## Avyron (Jun 29, 2010)

good luck  my first try and it was successful - my male is mental for the ladies!


----------



## FLINTUS (Feb 12, 2012)

PPVallhunds said:


> It will need chopping off I'm afraid,


That's what I get for skimming through a thread and reading a random post as my first read post of the thread!
Just sounded slightly ... :lol2:


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Has your arm fallen off yet?? 

:lol2:


----------

